# Memo == To the followers



## Bill Gruby (Feb 2, 2017)

February 2,2017 the groundhog saw his shadow.  That means 6 more weeks of winter

 "Billy G"


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 2, 2017)

DURN!  I was hoping for 75° and sunny tomorrow


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 2, 2017)

I  figured, a week ago, when I saw three dead skunks on the road, that it would be 7 weeks til the daffodils bloom. But the weather would break in four weeks, ie., before the end of February (in central Ohio.)


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 2, 2017)

Chuckles the Groundhog in CT said the opposite. So who to believe.


----------



## brino (Feb 2, 2017)

wait....am I re-living this day over again!

sorry gotta go and catch a kid that's going to fall out of a tree.......
-brino


----------



## higgite (Feb 2, 2017)

I've always wondered how a groundhog's shadow in Pennsylvania could affect Texas weather, but who am I to question science? 

Tom


----------



## 12bolts (Feb 2, 2017)

I could only dream of this


JimDawson said:


> I was hoping for 75° and sunny tomorrow


Forecast 95. Thats the temp, and the humidity

Cheers Phil


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 2, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> Chuckles the Groundhog in CT said the opposite. So who to believe.



 Chuckles brought into the scene because we didn't like Pa. tellin us what was to happen. Uh-Oh. political Groundhogs. This could get Very interesting. ROTFLMBO

 "Billy G"


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Feb 2, 2017)

JimDawson said:


> DURN!  I was hoping for 75° and sunny tomorrow


Move to Florida . 74 and sunny all day.
**G**


----------



## HBilly1022 (Feb 2, 2017)

Sunny here today too ......... and it warmed up to -10C.

Haven't seen any groundhogs though. They must be hiding under the snow.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 4, 2017)

Started my morning yesterday near Ely in northern Minnesota at -12° F with the sun shining. By 10 AM the temperature was up to 5 above and the sun was melting ice and snow off of anything painted a dark color. I think we've turned the corner.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 4, 2017)

I hate to be the one to pee in your cheerios but there are more corners to round before this road ends. ROTFLMBO.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 4, 2017)

Take it from a guy that works outside all year long....   I KNOW!!!            All too well, I might add.    The nice part is that the days are getting longer and the sun is climbing higher in the sky each day, gaining strength as it does.

Oh well, gotta take the bad with the good I guess. Luckily I've only had a couple of days so far this year that were colder than -20° F.  Down to that temperature I don't mind too much, but below that things just start getting too brutal.


----------



## savarin (Feb 4, 2017)

Damn, if your getting 6 more weeks of winter does that mean we are getting 6 more weeks of this bloody awful summer?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 4, 2017)

*eeeeeeeeeeyuuuuuuuuuup*.

 Me


----------



## savarin (Feb 4, 2017)

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH, Put a blindfold on him, NOW!


----------

